# Horn concerto



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's my most recent work, a Horn Concerto in D major.
Lightly scored, fairly short.
1. Scherzo
2. Andante
3. Allegro

What do you think?


----------



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

MIDI realizations are rather difficult for me to listen to. I don't know if you're considering better software; if so I'd recommend Finale for the Garritan Personal Orchestra sounds that are bundled with it.

Not bad. All the endings seem to come on rather abruptly, though, and right when I'm hoping to hear some development of the themes. This brevity also rather limits the conversation between the soloist and the orchestra.

My favourite part is about halfway through the andante, with the triplets. Nice!


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

I agree that MIDI is poor, but the advantage is that the software is free... and I'm not a 'serious' enough composer to spend money on it.
Certainly the 1st and 3rd movements are too short. I wrote the andante first and then rushed the other two a bit - I might go back to it at some point and flesh them out some more.


----------

